# Eclipse ics rom and Bluetooth has stopped working any fix?



## kennyho35 (Jul 31, 2012)

After flashing eclipse ics rom to my friends vzw raze Max his Bluetooth has stopped working is there any fix for this?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

